# our newest forum member



## mklotz (Oct 7, 2010)

Meet my new grandson. He makes my fifth grandchild and my fourth grandson. Mom, my daughter, Heidi, is doing just fine.

Now that Daniel is afoot, his three year old brother, David, gets to find out all about "sharing". That should make for a really exciting time for all concerned. 

Daniel Kevin 
10/7/10 9:34 am
7 lbs 4 oz ; 19 1/2 inches


----------



## GOOFY063 (Oct 7, 2010)

mklotz your a lucky man being a grandpaw with boys i have to granddaughters when the boys start coming around it will be time to start cleaning guns :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Cedge (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats Marv!! Nothing like grandkids.... eh?

Steve


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 7, 2010)

Congratulations Marv.

No matter how many grandkids you have, every one is absolutely MARV-elous.

BTW, where is the compulsary model engineers beard?


John


----------



## steamer (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats Marv!

Hope all concerned are healthy and happy!

Dave


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats Marv, As a new first time granddad myself I can understand your pride in announcing this latest addition. Glad to here your daughter and grandson are doing well !!

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 7, 2010)

Congratulations Marv.

If he were sticking his tongue out...we might think there was a twin. :big:


----------



## Maryak (Oct 8, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Congratulations Marv.
> 
> If he were sticking his tongue out...we might think there was a twin. :big:



Nah, He's better looking than E=MC2

Congratulations Gramps. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats to all concerned Marv - looks like a keeper to me!


----------



## dsquire (Oct 8, 2010)

Marv

Congratulations on the new grandson. I've got a son and daughter and they both have 2 girls so that leaves me with an excess of granddaughters and their all 17 to 21. Any interest in a trade? I'm sure that they would love sunny California in the winter. :big: :big:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## John Rudd (Oct 8, 2010)

Marv,

Congrats on the new arrival and best wishes to his parents.....

At 52 I consider myself to be too young for grandkids......


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulations Marv  - I hope you and the family get lots of joy out of the young one!

Kind regards,
Arnold


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulations Marv.

"Now that Daniel is afoot, his three year old brother, David, gets to find out all about "sharing". That should make for a really exciting time for all concerned."

A bit over a year ago my son and his wife adopted two girls, 5 and 10 years old. They had a 8 year old girl already who went from being an only child to the middle child. The learning about sharing thing was abrupt and took a while. It is still a little bit of an ongoing process. But, it was/is good for them all and they are getting along well. Fun to watch the process.

Gail in NM


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulations Marv!

Good name too. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats Marv!


----------



## itowbig (Oct 8, 2010)

YEEEEEEEE   CONGRATS  YEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats Marv and momma. Beautiful.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 8, 2010)

Congratulations, Marv! Grandkids are a wonder.

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations Marv!

Rick


----------

